# You guys have got to see this !!!!!!!



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

watch the video of this live model airport. make sure to click the video section & make 
sure you also watch part 2 the night airport, it is VERY immpressive ! clickable tab will appear at the top of the video.
MODEL MAKER


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=4_06qrFnvnw


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

that is scary actually. some amazing work on so many levels. thanks !


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Wow!! Someone has way too much time on their hands. And I can see how the planes can move about on the runways, they all have a guide sticking out from the front wheel strut.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Wow! :thumbsup:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Did you see part 2, the night time video ?


----------



## wildbill63 (Mar 25, 2006)

So I got lost for a couple of hours watching videos of an amazing place! :thumbsup:


----------

